# what are your thoughts on this display??



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

https://www.amazon.com/SAMSUNG-75-i...ds=samsung+tu7000+tv+75&qid=1594522663&sr=8-1

does any one have one of these sets?? i am thinking of replacing a TCL in the bedroom. i hate the roku remotes and the set makes buzzing sounds when switching inputs and turning on devices. i would like to know your thoughts and inputs. and samsung says the PQ is alot better than a regular LED set. thoughts and inputs please..


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Look into the TVs at Costco if you have one anywhere nearby. They generally have the same tv with a slightly different model number than other places because the ones from Costco have 2 year warranties instead of one. Plus a lot better return policy than anywhere else.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

krel said:


> https://www.amazon.com/SAMSUNG-75-i...ds=samsung+tu7000+tv+75&qid=1594522663&sr=8-1
> 
> does any one have one of these sets?? i am thinking of replacing a TCL in the bedroom. i hate the roku remotes and the set makes buzzing sounds when switching inputs and turning on devices. i would like to know your thoughts and inputs. and samsung says the PQ is alot better than a regular LED set. thoughts and inputs please..


Check it out on the Samsung Website.
The tu8000 is $999 and reviews like it better. Free shipping. The tu7000 is $849.

Television Sale & Home Theater Deals | Samsung US


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

jimmie57 said:


> Check it out on the Samsung Website.
> The tu8000 is $999 and reviews like it better. Free shipping. The tu7000 is $849.
> 
> Television Sale & Home Theater Deals | Samsung US


the TU 8000 has a higher refresh rate than the 7000. i can get the TU 7000 70 inch for 699 wich is why i asked. but if the 8000 has a higher refresh rate then its worth the extra $$$ in the long run. though i am thinking this place is clearing em out for the 8000 models. along with one more hdmi


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

inkahauts said:


> Look into the TVs at Costco if you have one anywhere nearby. They generally have the same tv with a slightly different model number than other places because the ones from Costco have 2 year warranties instead of one. Plus a lot better return policy than anywhere else.


yep i do have a costo near me. i will look into em and see what they have. you got that right costo extends the warranties along with customer support wich is really a good deal. though i want the 70 inch and all i could find on there website was a vizo and those are hit or miss depending on models and series. the set has a 1 year warranty though if i get it at costo then it has a 3 year warranty. wich is also good to have


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

krel said:


> yep i do have a costo near me. i will look into em and see what they have. you got that right costo extends the warranties along with customer support wich is really a good deal. though i want the 70 inch and all i could find on there website was a vizo and those are hit or miss depending on models and series. the set has a 1 year warranty though if i get it at costo then it has a 3 year warranty. wich is also good to have


I don't have a TU8000 but I do have an NU8000. Bought that last year and found it disappointing. No One Connect Box. That's the major disappointment. PQ isn't quite as good as expected. I think the NU is last year's model, the TU's this year's model. You are right about the refresh rates, I'd definitely go with at least an 8000. Not having the One Connect Box is a deal killer for me.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Look into the TVs at Costco if you have one anywhere nearby. They generally have the same tv with a slightly different model number than other places because the ones from Costco have 2 year warranties instead of one. Plus a lot better return policy than anywhere else.


The great thing about buying from Costco is the 90-day return policy. I didn't realize LCDs had the same 100 hour break-in time as the plasmas. I found that out when I was looking for someone to calibrate a TV recently. Everybody I contacted asked me how long many hours I had on the TV. Some wanted 100 hours, some wanted four months of usage. Costco won't give you the four months but you should be able to do 100 hours over a 90 day period.

Is this important? Do we really need that time for the sets to get broken-in? I bought my Samsung MU9000 a couple of years ago and I could not see much difference between the PQ on a Samsung MU8000 and the MU9000. I posted about that at the time. Why a $300 difference? What did I get for that money? Now, when I compare those two 55" sets, I see a difference in PQ that I could not see when the 9000 was new. Much better picture.

Thinking back, I bought the 65"JS8500 and put it in the master bedroom. Had a 60" Samsung plasma in one of the family rooms and didn't want to move it and find out the plasma had a better picture than the 8500. Did not see a better picture for quite some time. Then I swapped them out. By that time the PQ on the 8500 blew away the plasma. That 100 hours is a real thing. Kinda hard to buy a set from Amazon and put 100 hours on it in a month, at least for me. Easy to buy it from Costco and have that 90 day return policy and do the 100 hours.

Rich


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

i went and did some firmware updates on the t.v. and it seems to be helping. right now i can't swallow buying a new set. i did go and check some out today. i could not tell the difference between a TU 7000 vs the TU 8000 vs some of the sammy Q LEDS. we will see how this goes.. the TCL does have an awsome picture


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

krel said:


> i went and did some firmware updates on the t.v. and it seems to be helping. right now i can't swallow buying a new set. i did go and check some out today. i could not tell the difference between a TU 7000 vs the TU 8000 vs some of the sammy Q LEDS. we will see how this goes.. the TCL does have an awsome picture


You might want to try this site before you buy: Reviews and Ratings I have used this site for a couple of years and always check out the sets I want to buy there.

The sets you list above are very different. The 7000 has a refresh rate of 120. The 8000s have a refresh rate of 240. You will have better luck with a higher refresh rate. Just go to that site I linked to and do a little research on the 7000s vs the 8000s. You will see what I mean.

Looking at sets on display is very misleading. You have no way of telling if they're broken-in or brand new. Most of them have a setting just for well-lit stores and you're not gonna use that setting in your home. The break-in period is 100 hours or 4 months out of the box in your home. You really can't tell much about a set until it's properly broken-in.

Rich


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

I bought the 55" version of the TU8000 for my son in April right after it was released. I needed something for my sons room and was looking for an inexpensive set set that would have a decent picture and be used for gaming 90+ percent of the time. When we first bought it, it wouldn't recognize 4K on his Xbox. It was also glitchy if we tried to run it in game mode. That seems to have been fixed after a firmware update from Samsung. The viewing angles aren't great, but since my son sits directly in front of the TV to game, it's not a big deal for him. Had the TV been in a different room, it would have been a deal breaker. I have a Hisense Roku based TV in a different room and personally, I think the Roku interface is much easier to use. To be fair to the Samsung, I've only spent about 15 minutes using it while I set it up. So the interface may be better after you've used it for awhile. The set replaced a Panasonic plasma that my son claimed when we upgraded our main living room TV. From my perspective, it seems to be working fine for his room and I can now get within 20 feet of his room without breaking out in a sweat from the heat the Panny used to generate.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Getteau said:


> I bought the 55" version of the TU8000 for my son in April right after it was released. I needed something for my sons room and was looking for an inexpensive set set that would have a decent picture and be used for gaming 90+ percent of the time. When we first bought it, it wouldn't recognize 4K on his Xbox. It was also glitchy if we tried to run it in game mode. That seems to have been fixed after a firmware update from Samsung. The viewing angles aren't great, but since my son sits directly in front of the TV to game, it's not a big deal for him. Had the TV been in a different room, it would have been a deal breaker. I have a Hisense Roku based TV in a different room and personally, I think the Roku interface is much easier to use. To be fair to the Samsung, I've only spent about 15 minutes using it while I set it up. So the interface may be better after you've used it for awhile. The set replaced a Panasonic plasma that my son claimed when we upgraded our main living room TV. From my perspective, it seems to be working fine for his room and I can now get within 20 feet of his room without breaking out in a sweat from the heat the Panny used to generate.


Yeah, heat was a problem in the plasmas, for sure. At one time, I had ten of them in the house, IIRC. Never had all of them on at the same time. Have to wonder what that would have been like. And the bigger they were the more heat you got from them. But they had the best picture out there for quite some time, I think.

The interfaces of the TVs isn't a big thing to me or, I would imagine, most of us. Using an Apple TV box or a Fire TV device is a lot simpler than using a smart TV, I think. And you get updates on a regular basis which hasn't happened in some time on any of my 4K sets. Using a remote that's dedicated to a smart TV just doesn't seem to work as well as using one of the streaming boxes with a remote that's made to stream with.

Rich


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Rich said:


> Not having the One Connect Box is a deal killer for me.


Just curious as to why?

What do you think of Samsungs not supporting Dolby Vision?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Just curious as to why?
> 
> What do you think of Samsungs not supporting Dolby Vision?


The One Connect Boxes make wiring much simpler. Looks a lot better. I had no idea Sammy doesn't support Dolby Vision.

Rich


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Rich said:


> The One Connect Boxes make wiring much simpler. Looks a lot better. I had no idea Sammy doesn't support Dolby Vision.
> 
> Rich


Yeah they don't support it. I agree about cable management, but that's what zip ties and cable tubing are for.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Yeah they don't support it. I agree about cable management, but that's what zip ties and cable tubing are for.


I tried the wire ties on the NU8000. Looked terrible compared to the sets that have the OCBs on them. With the OCB there are no visible wires. For some reason, the NU8000 has all the ports on the extreme side of the set. Made making a neat setup more than difficult. Gave that set to my son, he doesn't mind wire clutter.

Rich


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

Rich said:


> The One Connect Boxes make wiring much simpler. Looks a lot better. I had no idea Sammy doesn't support Dolby Vision.
> 
> Rich


i think you can buy them by them selves


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

i wound up doing updates and i bought a new blu ray player instead seems to be working


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

krel said:


> i think you can buy them by them selves


You can purchase One Connect boxes. But you have to have a TV set that has the proper port for the cable from the OCB to the TV set. You cannot just buy an OCB and set it up on any TV set that is missing that port.

Rich


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

Rich said:


> You can purchase One Connect boxes. But you have to have a TV set that has the proper port for the cable from the OCB to the TV set. You cannot just buy an OCB and set it up on any TV set that is missing that port.
> 
> Rich


ah ok that's the catch then. i think the one connect box is for the QLEDS then. and the one connect boxes are almost a couple of hundred bucks on top of it


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

krel said:


> ah ok that's the catch then. i think the one connect box is for the QLEDS then. and the one connect boxes are almost a couple of hundred bucks on top of it


In previous years the 4K Samsung models 8000 and above came with OCBs. When I bought the NU8000 it did not have an OCB. Last year I didn't see any 4K Samsungs that had OCBs. I did buy a QLED last year and it came with an OCB. Samsung is gonna transition to all QLEDs, then go to QNEDs (I think that's what the new quantum dot technology is called).

Rich


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

i wound up buying a sony 85 inch x900H for the bedroom. the colors just pop out and 4K is jaw dropping. as it's the closet thing to an OLED. i only had to do one tweak to get it to how i like it right out of the box


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

krel said:


> i wound up buying a sony 85 inch x900H for the bedroom. the colors just pop out and 4K is jaw dropping. as it's the closet thing to an OLED. i only had to do one tweak to get it to how i like it right out of the box


Give it time, it will get better. The professional calibrators that I've spoken to all want to wait four months of running before they'll calibrate it but by that time you might not need it. Got that from the pros, too.

Rich


----------

